# Is getting a young horse a bad idea?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't say it's a bad idea or a good idea. If you are able to train a young horse and capable of handling him/her...then I say go for it. If you aren't sure you can, I'd step away from a young horse that isn't trained yet and maybe just stick with a young horse that is broke...but just green. 

Also the filly is really cute, but I don't like her neck at all


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends - if you have a reliable trainer that will work with you through everything, then go for it. If this is the first horse you're training, and you're going at it on your own, I'd say it is a bad idea. 

If you're looking for a horse to work with right away, I would get a 3 year old... with a weanling to 2 year old, you're only going to be doing minimal work, and letting them grow the rest of the time. 

The filly you posted is alright, I really don't like her neck - she has what Fugly calls a "nest" - where her neck just kind of melds together with the chest. Not pretty, and it's probably a fault that will stick with her, even when she grows up. 

Keep in mind that younger horses are cheaper for a reason - it costs a lot of money to feed them through their growing years, and you have little potential for profit during these years. You can't do much training with them until they're 2, and even then I wouldn't suggest doing anything major until they're 3.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I say go for it, if you are prepared to not be riding for a while. If you are looking for a cheaper horse and have a trainer, try finding and off the track thoroughbred. They are great horses, have a ton of talent, and are cheap.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It really depends how comfortable you are with handling and training youngsters. They can be VERY handful sometime and wa-a-a-y different from (even green) broke horses.

P.S. I don't like the neck too - very thick and the first thing, which catch the eyes, although she's cute.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. If you have the money and time to keep and train a weanling then go for it. I think your money would be better spent on getting a green broke horse of 3-4 years old that you don't have to wait so long to ride. Babys are cute but they can be a handful and your paying all the expenses for them that you would on an adult horse but its more all work and no fun.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I'm not thinking of getting a baby - I just thought she was cute..
I'm thinking I want a 3 or 4 year old.. =)


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my gosh! BEAUTIFUL foal!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think as long as you do get the 3-4 year old horse and have a great trainer and are not in a huge rush to go show, or to ride all the time, then i think you'll be fine


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Well if you are thinking of a 3 or 4 year old I say go for it! It sounds like you are planning it well and you will have the help of a trainer. Good job1


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

If this is your first horse you will be training. I would go with someone that needs finished rather then completely trained :wink: I see way to many people get horses and become in over their head because they _think_ they can train a horse.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree  



.Delete. said:


> If this is your first horse you will be training. I would go with someone that needs finished rather then completely trained :wink: I see way to many people get horses and become in over their head because they _think_ they can train a horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> If this is your first horse you will be training. I would go with someone that needs finished rather then completely trained :wink: I see way to many people get horses and become in over their head because they _think_ they can train a horse.


Amen. 


If you're working with a trainer, I'd suggest getting a horse that's at least backed, and go from there.. depending on how much you have dealt with young or green horses. If you've never dealt with them, then get a horse that's fairly well broke and just needs to be finished, like Delete said. If you've had some experience with them, and have a trainer to help you, then I don't see a problem with you getting a green broke horse or even one that's just been backed.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm hoping to get a 3 or 4 year old..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm. Just be prepared to take up a lot of time training & working with the new horse.  It can be good for bonding, spending lots of time with it. But, if you're not willing to take up the time to train, maybe getting a broke but green horse is better for you?  It's up to you.

& cute foal.


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Depends. Are you confident enough to handle bucking, spooking, disrispect, and greenie silliness? Are you prepared not to be able to show for months, maybe years? Are you a solid enough rider to teach the horse to do new things, not just stay on and try to keep up with them? What do you call 'intermediate'? Also, definitely if you're working with a green horse, do it with a trainer.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you have a good, seasoned horse to help you, it makes working with a green broke horse a lot easier. Earlier this year, we added a 3 yr old green broke Paint filly, started her out by ponying her with our 13 yr old seasoned Paint mare, and she's already great on the trail.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

if you're going to get a younger horse [that is cheap] your going to want a horse in between 2-4
that way you can have your lessons ON YOUR HORSE. you and your horse will be learning together.
i learned that the hard way... i fell in love with a 7 month old colt who was $2500 and had to grow through all lengths to get him. hes well worth it but right now i am not all the interested in working him because he isn't ridable. 2-4 is ridable but isn't too late to teach them what they need to know. they're in their prime. 

hope i helped. =]


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, you did help!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

my advice.... not going to say either way because i don't know you, but do not get a stud!! they are a pain, and you can't show them in a lot of shows and it costs a pretty penny to get them gelded, and it's not the most pleasant thing for them either


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> my advice.... not going to say either way because i don't know you, but do not get a stud!! they are a pain, and you can't show them in a lot of shows and it costs a pretty penny to get them gelded, and it's not the most pleasant thing for them either


i strongly disagree. you can make a lot of money from a stud, and BIG shows allow studs, small time shows don't most of the time if you're under 18.
although i do agree with you if you are not very expierienced with horses that do not want to behave.

if you get a stud fairly young and start working with it, it won't be nearly as bad in the future. 

I have a friend who had a GORGEOUS gelding, he was shown in big time shows and WON a pretty penny. many people asked him about wether or not he was for stud, but of course he wasn't. they say that was the biggest mistake for that horse, gelding. 
so i have decided to keep my boy a stud in their geldings honor. =]


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

notorious_ said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > my advice.... not going to say either way because i don't know you, but do not get a stud!! they are a pain, and you can't show them in a lot of shows and it costs a pretty penny to get them gelded, and it's not the most pleasant thing for them either
> ...


however, if you are not experience then managing a stud isn't for you.... if you don't have the facilities it isn't going to make you much money anyway.... also, i know JDI is avid about this, if the horse isn't going to better the breed it needs to be gelded.... and if you get a green broke stud for less than $1000 it probably WILL NOT better the breed..... if he isn't registered there is NO reason why he should be left as a stud.... a horse for this price will more than likely be grade

you're horse is different because he has a good pedigree and great color, but an ugly unregistered, trash pedigree stud should be gelded


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> notorious_ said:
> 
> 
> > mlkarel2010 said:
> ...


you are more then right when it comes to that. but i have no idea who the person posting this forum is, for all i know... they could be a future world champion! lol you know?
but yeah, if you don't know what you're doing with a stud and he isn't top of the line, or could be in the future, then you should get him gelded. you're right. =]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> however, if you are not experience then managing a stud isn't for you.... if you don't have the facilities it isn't going to make you much money anyway.... also, i know JDI is avid about this, if the horse isn't going to better the breed it needs to be gelded.... and if you get a green broke stud for less than $1000 it probably WILL NOT better the breed..... if he isn't registered there is NO reason why he should be left as a stud.... a horse for this price will more than likely be grade
> 
> you're horse is different because he has a good pedigree and great color, but an ugly unregistered, trash pedigree stud should be gelded


*wipes tear of pride*

(warning: rant - not aimed at ANYone, just my opinions on STALLIONS IN GENERAL)

.. very true though. If your ("your" meaning everyone who might ever own a stallion) stallion won't better the breed, why keep him a stud? Some horses that have great color and a great pedigree STILL shouldn't be kept stallions, especially if:
1) The owner can't take him to shows and market him
2) The horse doesn't have good conformation
4) The stallion has a terrible attitude/mind
There are a million and one stallions out there right now - and a good majority of them shouldn't be stallions. There are a ton of world champion stallions out there, so if your stallion isn't out there winning the big shows, why is he being kept intact? There are too many mediocre stallions out there that are producing medicore foals; if we eliminated the bad and mediocre stallions, and ONLY bred the excellent stallions, you would stand a better chance of getting a great foal, instead of something that's just "meh." (I know someone is thinking "well what about me? I can only affoard a $200 stud fee" - my answer? You shouldn't be breeding then. Good stallions command a big stud fee - for a reason; you're paying for quality.)

Oooookay.. rant over... just wanted to make my point clear, since MAK brought it up


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

No studs for me!
I'm staying with geldings.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had my fill of studs.... after they run through fences time and time again and rear when they see the mare running in the field, it gets REALLY old REALLY fast.....

oh, and don't get your first horse from an auction, bad idea.... you want to do A LOT of research because you don't want to buy a problem horse


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

No studs for me..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

just make sure when you look at horses you watch the owner ride it and see how calm he is and how well and easily he moves and listens to commands, and if it looks good then try him out for yourself!! do not buy him just cus he's pretty


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Haha, know that!  
This won't be my first horse - it would be my 4th. =)


----------

